# Work Permit Advice



## Micki 1106 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi

It has been 4 years since I was last on this forum and reading through some of the threads it is still as helpful as it was then. Hello to everyone that is still on here 

Quickie Question: I am married to an Egyptian (5 years now) we are both in the UK but are thinking to come back to Egypt quite soon, do I need a work permit as I am married, I have asked this question to various people (Egyptian Embassy in UK) and no-one seems to know  - when I travel to Egypt I get a Residence permit (well they write in my passport) so I am not sure how it stands with regards to working

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Micki 1106 said:


> Hi
> 
> It has been 4 years since I was last on this forum and reading through some of the threads it is still as helpful as it was then. Hello to everyone that is still on here
> 
> ...


Hi Micki,

Yes, you do need a work permit, even though you are entitled to a residence visa since you are married to an Egyptian. Actually, when you obtain the visa at the mogamma the stamp/sticker will say "work not permitted". That means your potential employers will need to pay for your work permit, if/when you get a job offer.

Good luck!


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
I am married to an Egyptian also - and yes to work you do need a work permit.

When I came into the country to begin with or when it was just for holiday i never got a visa - just showed them my marriage certificate and a copy of my husbands passport!!


----------



## Micki 1106 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thank you so much, wasn't that easy


----------



## MrsIsmail (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi can i hijack this thread and ask Biffy a few questions?  
when was the last time you did that? 
I mean arrive with no visa but with marriage certificate and husbands passport? 
I have heard this before on this forum but don't know of anyone thats done it recently.
Also, is a visa needed for my child if I show her birth certificate? 

And whats your knowledge/view on citizenship? Is it worth it?
Hope you don't mind me asking  and sure anyone is free to answer as well.
Thanks


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

Someone told me you can't get a work permit if you are over the age of 50. Does anyone know if this is correct please (English with English husband)
Thank you


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know lots of over 50s who have work permits however they have worked here for years so this might be a new ruling but it would be up to an employer to apply for the work permit


----------



## jojosmile (Dec 8, 2011)

MrsIsmail said:


> Hi can i hijack this thread and ask Biffy a few questions?
> when was the last time you did that?
> I mean arrive with no visa but with marriage certificate and husbands passport?
> I have heard this before on this forum but don't know of anyone thats done it recently.
> ...


I usually arrive with a copy of my husbands Egyptian ID and they give myself and children entry, however I think it is written in passport that I am married to Egyptian, this was written one time at the passport control.


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

MrsIsmail said:


> Hi can i hijack this thread and ask Biffy a few questions?
> when was the last time you did that?
> I mean arrive with no visa but with marriage certificate and husbands passport?
> I have heard this before on this forum but don't know of anyone thats done it recently.
> ...


hi
1) January  (the company hadn't finished my new work visa so i did it this way) I have been doing it since 2000 - the year before this I bought a visa - the next year i had my daughter and she had both british and egyptian paaport - the immigration told me that there was no need for a visa as I was married to an egyptian. Since then I don't even carry my children's egyptian passports - we just use my marriage certificate.
No-one has ever queried it - as long as I have my marriage certificate (and just as insurance i have a copy of my husbands passport (although i have never needed it)- I have even done it after forgetting my marriage certificate to get back in - they just looked back through my passport!!
no - no visa for the child if you have the marriage certificate.
And if you husband is Egyptian just get the child the 2 passports and carry both of them.

Citizenship - is it worth it - in my opinion no - and they make it very difficult it takes years to get - for what? there are no benefits especially if you are working here like i am as an expat!


----------



## Oldbird (Jun 2, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I know lots of over 50s who have work permits however they have worked here for years so this might be a new ruling but it would be up to an employer to apply for the work permit


Thank you


----------

